# post your pictures



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

lets start posting are pictures here :beer:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

really pictures should not be posted here. It is pretty much against forum policies. Just so they are not gory or that bloody I guess you could scrape by. Did you mean OUR? :lol: :-?


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

TXpelletgunhunter said:


> really pictures should not be posted here. It is pretty much against form policies. Just so they are not gory or that bloody I guesse you could scrape by. Did you mean OUR? :lol: :-?


 I "guess" pretty much as much as you meant "forum".....????


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

fellas, i think we are all older than 2... and i agree, pictures aren't the best thing to post on here...


----------

